
Odersky: Essence of Scala - pathikrit
http://www.scala-lang.org/blog/2016/02/03/essence-of-scala.html
======
a4dev
Here is the example from @odersky et al
[http://infoscience.epfl.ch/record/215280/files/paper.pdf](http://infoscience.epfl.ch/record/215280/files/paper.pdf)
showing the utility of path dependent types extracted as a gist.

[https://gist.github.com/arnolddevos/09e5f51ce1436f590c7d](https://gist.github.com/arnolddevos/09e5f51ce1436f590c7d)

To this I added a comparison using type parameters instead.

